# Pigeon won't leave



## fox1996 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, all, I adopted two baby pigeons when they were about 10 days old from my friend's balcony when the parents did not return. I've been feeding them eversince. They grew up ok, but one of them had a crippled lef for some reason (maybe vitamine deficiency). They learned to fly and the crippled one flew the first time and never returned. However, the other one is extremely human friendly, he flies right into other people's apartments and follows 
people around on a daily basis( He lives in my apartment in a high rise). There has been complaints and I want to return him to the wild. He was injured once by some ass in the building. I found him missing a finger nail one night when I come home, and it took me 3 hours to try different medicines and figure out a way to stop the bleeding. He's leant his lesson and now he does not go to other people's home anymore. But when he's hungry, he still comes close to people. I'm very concerned the he might get hurt again, and I've tried to release him. He always comes back. When I tried to relase him in a park far away, he flew onto my shoulder when I walked away and refused to leave. I can't just leave him there when I saw his eyes looking at me and telling me not to leave him. 
Anyway, I want him to be released and happy with his own kind. I tried but he ignored other pigeons. The only thing he likes to do is to follow me around my apartment. I always have my doors open, but he never goes out unless I throw him out. 
What should I do?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fox...this bird is not releasable and won't survive on his own. If you don't wish to keep him, the best thing is to post a picture here and try to find a home.
Baby pigeons learn to survive in the wild by being taught to fear predators and how to find food and what is edible, by their parents. personally, I would be surprised if the nest mate that didn't return, is still alive.
Please bring the bird inside and let us help you find a home.
Where are you located?


----------



## fox1996 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in Vancouver, B.C. 



Charis said:


> Fox...this bird is not releasable and won't survive on his own. If you don't wish to keep him, the best thing is to post a picture here and try to find a home.
> Baby pigeons learn to survive in the wild by being taught to fear predators and how to find food and what is edible, by their parents. personally, I would be surprised if the nest mate that didn't return, is still alive.
> Please bring the bird inside and let us help you find a home.
> Where are you located?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Will you bring the bird inside?
I'm going to send you my email address. Please send me your phone number and give me the opportunity to make some calls to see if I can find a safe place for this one.
[email protected]


----------



## fox1996 (Nov 4, 2009)

emailed you. What do you mean by bring the bird inside? He lives in my apartment if that's what you are asking. 



Charis said:


> Will you bring the bird inside?
> I'm going to send you my email address. Please send me your phone number and give me the opportunity to make some calls to see if I can find a safe place for this one.
> [email protected]


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry, I misunderstood. I thought you had put him out. I have emailed a member in Vancouver that may be able to help. I'll check for your email.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your email still has not come through.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

FOX............I believe what Charis meant was to keep him inside of your apartment. You said you always leave your doors open. Do not let him go outside on his own. You did care enough to hand raise him and I'm sure you wouldn't want to see him die a horrible death outside on his own.

He is human imprinted, has no fear of humans or other preditors and has not learned to forrage for food on his own. His chances for survival are slim to none.

HE IS DEFINATELY NOT RELEASABLE

Please let our forum help find him a forever home where he will be safe and protected.

Just keep him inside with you, he loves you and is devoted to you as his mate. That is why he follows you around all the time.

Is there a reason why you can't keep him as a pet? You have done such a great job with him. He just can't be left alone to go outside. He can be quite content and happy being an indoor house bird.

Thank you for all you have done so far for him, but please protect him and keep him safe inside with you.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with Charis and Iwerden. It sounds like you did a great job raising him and would make a great pet for you or someone else. His chances of survival on his own is probably zero and would also be surprise if the sibling is still alive especially with a splayed leg. Its okay that you made a mistake and thought he could be released, at least you came on here and found out differently and it wasn't to late and it can be saved. I also don't think he should fly outside, if you want to give him exercise let him fly in a room for awhile. I know the poop can be a problem but it cleans up and they also make bird diapers if you do plan on keeping him. It sounds like he loves you and thinks your mom. Charis is an amazing person and she does allot finding people and helping pigeons. I hope she can work her magic and help you. Or better yet, keep the little guy as your pet you won't regret it. I have 4 indoor pigeons and wouldn't have it any other way. Also 2 pet starlings inside. min


----------



## fox1996 (Nov 4, 2009)

He does fly away when I leave him on the balcony. I thought he'd like to go out once a while. After all, he's a bird. He is always free to go in and out of my apartment, and he liked that until he was injured by the mouse trap( I believe that's what got his nail). then he stays at home and turn aggressively towards me. He follows me but keeps a distance unless I have food. I can barely touch him now. 
I've tried to put him with another family of pigeons at my friends place in the same building, he totally ignores them and once got into a fight with the other male. I now leaves him at my friends place where he can observe other wild pigeons every day. I hoped he could learn something. apparently he likes looking at the mirror more than at other female pigeons. The good news is that he flies away when other pigeons do. The wired thing is when he leaves my friends place with the others, he doesn't return with them. He comes back to my place at an unusual time. two hours after dark! I had always wondered how he finds his way home.. Well, I guess I finish work late and feed him late

Anyway, the reason I can't keep him is 1)There's a building bylaw that fobids it. Two, he poops everwhere. Three, once he stays on a table or my TV for a while, he thinks that's his place and makes the "gu gu gu" sound and circle around. When I get too colse, he pecks the hell out of me. Finally, he is a wild animal. I do want him to live happily outside and finds a girlfriend one day. 




lwerden said:


> FOX............I believe what Charis meant was to keep him inside of your apartment. You said you always leave your doors open. Do not let him go outside on his own. You did care enough to hand raise him and I'm sure you wouldn't want to see him die a horrible death outside on his own.
> 
> He is human imprinted, has no fear of humans or other preditors and has not learned to forrage for food on his own. His chances for survival are slim to none.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons are very smart. This one thinks of you as his flock...family. The behavior you are describing is behavior that they all go though and I liken it to that of human teenagers that are emotionally separating from their parents and acting out. Lucky that Pigeons out grow it sooner that human teenagers. 
I don't think Pigeons associate hands with the face they recognize, rather hands are a beast to be conquered. Pigeons that have been raised by humans often take a long time before they will accept another Pigeon as a mate...at least that is my observation.


----------



## alienbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Fox, it sounds like you've done great with this pigeon and he seems to have adopted you as part of his flock! I think everyone has pretty much said what I would say.  Hopefully things will work out. 

Just to let everybody know, I've pm-ed Fox. We'll be keeping in touch in case this pigeon can't find a home in the future.


----------



## Reda31 (Feb 2, 2021)

fox1996 said:


> Hi, all, I adopted two baby pigeons when they were about 10 days old from my friend's balcony when the parents did not return. I've been feeding them eversince. They grew up ok, but one of them had a crippled lef for some reason (maybe vitamine deficiency). They learned to fly and the crippled one flew the first time and never returned. However, the other one is extremely human friendly, he flies right into other people's apartments and follows
> people around on a daily basis( He lives in my apartment in a high rise). There has been complaints and I want to return him to the wild. He was injured once by some ass in the building. I found him missing a finger nail one night when I come home, and it took me 3 hours to try different medicines and figure out a way to stop the bleeding. He's leant his lesson and now he does not go to other people's home anymore. But when he's hungry, he still comes close to people. I'm very concerned the he might get hurt again, and I've tried to release him. He always comes back. When I tried to relase him in a park far away, he flew onto my shoulder when I walked away and refused to leave. I can't just leave him there when I saw his eyes looking at me and telling me not to leave him.
> Anyway, I want him to be released and happy with his own kind. I tried but he ignored other pigeons. The only thing he likes to do is to follow me around my apartment. I always have my doors open, but he never goes out unless I throw him out.
> What should I do?


Hello , just make him a small room , it could be made of box and cut off a door on the corner of the box where he can go in & out and make sure to leave enough food outside of it so he can learn how to be independent on it's own , she will get use to it ! As I believe it is a female since she like to follow u around ! Just try to get her a Male pigeon if u want


----------



## Joeyspesh (Sep 16, 2020)

Reda31 said:


> Hello , just make him a small room , it could be made of box and cut off a door on the corner of the box where he can go in & out and make sure to leave enough food outside of it so he can learn how to be independent on it's own , she will get use to it ! As I believe it is a female since she like to follow u around ! Just try to get her a Male pigeon if u want


 I don’t know if you noticed but the post you’re replying to is 12 years old, from 2009. X


----------

